# versteuerung fs-client



## sojus (28. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe:

- einen PC mit Windows XP (den ich nicht rund um die Uhr laufen lassen will)
einen alten Pentium 350 MHz

- eine DSL Flatrate die nach 24h automatisch getrennt wird
DSL Modem mit Ethernetanschluss, Hub, 2 Netzwerkkarten


ich möchte:

- rund um die Uhr mldonkey oder emule auf dem alten Rechner laufen lassen
und abends mit meinem Windows PC ins Internet

- und jetzt kommts: den filesharing client übers Netzwerk fernsteuern (da ich für den 

alten PC keinen Monitor habe)


geht das überhaupt?

was schlagt ihr mir vor?  Linux? fli4l?

viel Erfahrung mit Linux hab ich allerdings nicht bin aber auch nicht abgeschreckt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Sojus


----------



## gothic ghost (28. April 2004)

hi,
was ist auf dem alten Rechner drauf, welches OS ? keins ?
Du könntest XP installeren und eine Remotedesktopverbindung
machen, ist die einfachste Lösung da du Xp hast.
Damit kannst du von deinem Xp Rechner auf den Alten zugreifen
als wenn du davor sitzen würdest.

PS das geht mit allen Windows Versionen.


----------



## sojus (28. April 2004)

geht da nicht die performance in den keller, es ist ja nur ein 350 MHz Prozessor?
was ist mit einem kleinen Linux?


----------



## gothic ghost (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sojus _
> geht da nicht die performance in den keller, es ist ja nur ein 350 MHz Prozessor?
> was ist mit einem kleinen Linux?


1.kannst du Xp abspecken
2. ist der Zugriff einfacher
3.da soll doch nur emule laufen
4.als Xp auf den Markt kam waren die Rechner nicht viel schneller
Habe mal zum testen von Longhorn einen gleich schnellen genommen,
keine Probleme.


----------



## sojus (28. April 2004)

ja könnte gehen.

was kann ich abspecken?

SP1 muss drauf, dann die aktuellen sicherheitsupdates
Antivirus
Firewall

oder würdest du darauf verzichten?

kann ich die Grafikkarte ausbauen, die mach einen höllen Lärm?

thx


----------



## gothic ghost (28. April 2004)

1.Grafikkarte brauchst du, oder probieren ob es ohne geht.
2.Da gibt es einige Programme 
Outlook, MSN, Mediaplayer etc. eben alles was du nicht brauchst
3. Antivirus = ja
4.Firewall = die von XP reicht plus dieses lesen und handeln 
Hat deine Grafikkarte einen eigenen Ventilator ? wenn möglich
abklemmen da du ja keine Spiele spielst müßte es gehen.


----------



## mathiu (29. April 2004)

350 MHz / Windows XP und ein Emule, das konstant läuft...denke nicht, dass das gut kommt..auch nicht mit abgespecktem XP.

Emule braucht enorm viel RAM, wenn es lange läuft .. hatte jedenfalls mal nen Fall mit einem schwachen PC / Windows XP und Emule bei nem Kollegen .. er beschwerte sich wieso sein PC so langsam sei .. ohne Emule und nach dem Neustart liefs besser... 
Bestimmt wird es funktionieren, aber wenn du ihn adminitrieren willst, wird es imho elends langsam sein ..

Ich weiss nicht genau, was die Linux-Clients für Emule taugen, aber ich würde Linux vorziehen. Soweit ich weiss gibt es da Konsolenclients, dann brauchst du keine graphische Oberfläche und das spart enorm Ressourcen..


----------

